# Sir Ranulph Fiennes



## pardus (Mar 3, 2014)

This man (IIRC) is listed as the world's greatest living adventurer by the Guinness Book of Records.
His expeditions make the toughest selection courses look like a Sunday stroll in the park.

He incidentally was a member of the SAS and has subsequently scoffed at the hardships of that particular selection (Comparable to selection for Delta force for my American friends).

His expedition partner Dr Mike Stroud has an excellent book (if you can find it) titled "Survival of the Fittest", which is an extraordinary read into extreme fitness and exertion. He is a (maybe THE) word's leading expert in this field due to his unique experiences.

Start watching from the 10:00 min mark.


----------



## pardus (Mar 3, 2014)

As a tease I will tell you this, these 2 guys completed 7 marathons, in 7 days, on 7 different continents. This was approx 3 months after Sir Ran had a massive heart attack, had a double bypass and was in a coma for 3 days...


----------



## CQB (Mar 3, 2014)

That guy is a stud/animal, one of my heroes. It runs in the family, apparently.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 5, 2014)

pardus said:


> As a tease I will tell you this, these 2 guys completed 7 marathons, in 7 days, on 7 different continents. This was approx 3 months after Sir Ran had a massive heart attack, had a double bypass and was in a coma for 3 days...



Holy shit lol

Edit: Just insta-bought the kindle version of Stroud's book on Amazon immediately based on your one post.


----------



## RackMaster (May 5, 2014)

I'll have to check all this out later.


----------



## digrar (May 6, 2014)

Ran is a bit of a badarse, he was in the running for a shot at 007 before Roger Moore got the gig, the producers reckoned his hands were too big and he had a face like a farmer.


----------



## Queeg (May 6, 2014)

digrar said:


> Ran is a bit of a badarse, he was in the running for a shot at 007 before Roger Moore got the gig, the producers reckoned his hands were too big and he* had a face like a farmer*.


 
Kinda like Daniel Craig, we have come full circle!


----------



## SexyBeast (May 8, 2014)

Update: Definitely a good read. Kindle rocks


----------



## EAL92 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Pardus, that was one damn good read.


----------



## SARDUDE (May 8, 2015)

Great book! Ranulph is all that is man. His book actually got me started adventure racing.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 8, 2015)

How the hell can he even run a marathon when he's got to deal with those huge brass balls of his?


----------



## Marine0311 (May 8, 2015)

I need to get this.


----------

